# Your cost to have saw chains ground?



## Billy_Bob (Apr 27, 2009)

If you don't grind your own chains, what is your cost to have your saw chains ground? Square ground? Round ground?

(I have a friend who wants me to grind his chains for him, but have no idea what to charge. This would be for 460 bucking saws probably 32" bars. They use both square and round ground chains.)


----------



## olyman (Apr 27, 2009)

around here--guy grinds them for 5--but he doesnt touch the depth cutters--done a few of his--i charge 7 for that very reason--these are 24 and under--over that i believe id charge more--


----------



## mercer_me (Apr 27, 2009)

Around here it's $5 a chain but I sharpen my own.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 27, 2009)

Billy_Bob said:


> If you don't grind your own chains, what is your cost to have your saw chains ground? Square ground? Round ground?
> 
> (I have a friend who wants me to grind his chains for him, but have no idea what to charge. This would be for 460 bucking saws probably 32" bars. They use both square and round ground chains.)



Do you have a square chain grinder? Eight dollars is the going rate here. That includes the rakers.


----------



## Cope (Apr 27, 2009)

$4 here, but I don't know if its more for over 24"


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 27, 2009)

7$ round or square.


----------



## Junior (Apr 27, 2009)

I was paying $10 a loop for square ground and rakers, 32-36". The old timer did a real nice job, so I didn't mind paying a little extra(saw shop wanted $8 without rakers and always fouled 'em up)...


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 27, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Do you have a square chain grinder?



Yes - Silvey square and round.


----------



## MR4WD (Apr 27, 2009)

to expand on frickmans post, why would a logger grind a chain? Rocked maybe? I totally destroyed a 32" chain when i found a hidden nail when cutting up a big fir. At first I was going to file it, but then I had the saw shop grind it. 

I destroyed about 1/2" the cutter uniformly on the entire length of the chain, which they ground out but never touched the rakers!! I didn't notice it until i got home, but I just assumed the process was automated to where I didn't need to specify to grind the rakers.


----------



## mile9socounty (Apr 27, 2009)

I know how to file my chains the way I like them. Normally I will carry a spare chain with me when we cut fire line. Normally if I run square chisel personally, I will take it down and get it ground. Other than that, round chisel, I will do by hand. It's good to get a break sometimes.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 27, 2009)

Used to be $5 for a 32" loop cut round. $7 for a square both with the drags in that price that guy did a damn good job. He is closed down now and the next two places are round only and no drags for $13.99 and $14.99 skip chain. Full comp is half again as much then every tooth is blued and burred somethin fierce. Been rat holing some bucks working on getting my own round grinder. My hands don't like that file so much any more, I ain't that old yet either.


Owl


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 27, 2009)

Frickman said:


> You guys out west must get them ground to save time. Those long bars you use hold a lot of saw teeth. You surely know how to file a saw.



Actually since I got my grinders, I don't file so much. The grinder can grind each cutter to exactly the same height/angle and does a much better job than I can do by hand. And as said, much easier on my poor fingers and hands! I do need to hand file the rakers though.

So I just carry spare chains and switch chains when needed. (I use square ground chains myself mostly.)


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 28, 2009)

Around here this year it was $7.00 off the saw and $9.00 on the saw for 24" and under round, I broke down and bought a grinder to handle the rocked out chains and hand file the rest, wasn't going to pay 7.00 between me and the two boys the grinder more than offset it's purchase price this year and I can control how much is taken off, getting longer chain life than from the local shop.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 28, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Used to be $5 for a 32" loop cut round. $7 for a square both with the drags in that price that guy did a damn good job. He is closed down now and the next two places are round only and no drags for $13.99 and $14.99 skip chain. Full comp is half again as much then every tooth is blued and burred somethin fierce. Been rat holing some bucks working on getting my own round grinder. My hands don't like that file so much any more, I ain't that old yet either.
> 
> 
> Owl



There are days when it is hard to hold a file. Then the grinder comes on.


----------



## ray benson (Apr 28, 2009)

2dogs said:


> There are days when it is hard to hold a file. Then the grinder comes on.



Try a golf ball as a handle. Fits the hand nicely.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 28, 2009)

ray benson said:


> Try a golf ball as a handle. Fits the hand nicely.



Does the file wiggle in the ball handle or is it held tight? Looks like a fine idea, being able to use more palm than finger. That would surely make things easier when you have a few to work over. After breaking both hands among other things to them this looks like it has definate possibilities. Just another tool in the box and everything helps in it's own time(s). Do ya drill first or just pound them into the golf ball? Have you ever tried a ball on each end?

Rep comming


Owl


----------



## ray benson (Apr 28, 2009)

Drill a hole in the golf ball smaller than the file tang. Then tap the handle on - fits very snug as the file tang is tapered. Use newer balls which are solid. The old balls were wound rubber - like a super long rubber band. Ask a buddy that golfs for the balls.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks


Owl


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 28, 2009)

There must some witty comment buried in there somewhere.


----------



## olyman (Apr 28, 2009)

2dogs said:


> There must some witty comment buried in there somewhere.


LOTS of possibles--but ill be quiet!!


----------



## olyman (Apr 28, 2009)

Spotted Owl said:


> Used to be $5 for a 32" loop cut round. $7 for a square both with the drags in that price that guy did a damn good job. He is closed down now and the next two places are round only and no drags for $13.99 and $14.99 skip chain. Full comp is half again as much then every tooth is blued and burred somethin fierce. Been rat holing some bucks working on getting my own round grinder. My hands don't like that file so much any more, I ain't that old yet either.
> 
> 
> Owl


theres a huge thread on here--if your good at using the search, for the northern grinder. for the cash, it cant be beat--aint but a bit short as accurate as the way more expensive ones--after i got mine set--nuts on hand filing---and can file with the best--


----------



## tree md (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought the Northern grinder on my credit card for a friend but he never did put the dam thing together. I plan on buying another one for myself but until then I take mine to the shop down the road. $5 a loop, $10 if you leave it on the saw. No rakers. I always hand file mine and only take them in to be ground if they are rocked. Anytime you take them in they grind most of the meat out of the chain and burn it up. What do they care, they'd just as soon sell you a new chain.


----------



## Hansenj11 (Apr 28, 2009)

3.50 for a guy i know well that grinds the chains so well you thought they were new.


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2009)

So who's got what in terms of square grinders? I'll end up buying one here in a week or two, just wondering what's out there and how well it works...


----------



## coastalfaller (Apr 28, 2009)

Junior said:


> So who's got what in terms of square grinders? I'll end up buying one here in a week or two, just wondering what's out there and how well it works...



We use both the Silvey Pro Sharp and the Silvey Razor II. The Pro Sharp is the cadillac, very easy to use, great if you're doing lots of chains or having a few different guys using it. 

The Razor is perfectly fine if it's just yourself using it. Every guy who uses one seems to have a few little tricks to getting their chains cutting just so. Once you get on to some of them you'll be fine. (And it's alot cheaper!)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Apr 28, 2009)

Junior said:


> So who's got what in terms of square grinders? I'll end up buying one here in a week or two, just wondering what's out there and how well it works...



Silvey is the only chisel grinder I found and I purchased mine at Baileys. They are not cheap!

Also the manufacturer assumes you have been grinding square ground chains since you were a kid and can assemble and use the grinder in your sleep! Thus they include VERY limited instructions!

I called the Silvey manufacturer and they sent me out the FULL instructions.

Then don't go by the settings as it ships and don't go by the sticky labels as to adjusting the grinding wheel up/down and in/out. When I first got it, I started happily sharpening my chains and suddenly realized the grinding wheel was grinding into the chain links! So I ruined several chains.

Then I readjusted it to the way common sense would have you adjust it and not per the instructions and labels. Now no more problems.

Luckily I can also make my own new chains, so no big deal. I painted the wrecked chains red and now use these to adjust the grinder.

One measurement label on my grinder looks skewed, so maybe someone put it on wrong? Maybe the labels on other grinders are just fine?

Baileys only has a couple of "chisel grinders"...
(Click 2, 3, etc. at bottom)
http://www.baileysonline.com/search.asp?CatID=152&skw=KW145


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info! I figured there would be a learning curve, so I kept a couple of fouled up chains around for guinnea pigs. I was given a Silvey SDM-4, but it's a basket case and don't know if it's worth salvaging...


----------



## devonhubb (Apr 29, 2009)

Junior said:


> So who's got what in terms of square grinders? I'll end up buying one here in a week or two, just wondering what's out there and how well it works...



Simington is back in business and they are definitely worth a look. I don't know about the other models, but the 451C swing arm chisel grinder is $789. That is quite a bit cheaper than the similar Silvey swing arm model from Bailey's. The Silvey swing arm appears to be based off of an older Simington model (maybe the 450).

Simington's phone number is 1-888-247-6702.


----------



## Junior (Apr 29, 2009)

devonhubb said:


> Simington is back in business and they are definitely worth a look. I don't know about the other models, but the 451C swing arm chisel grinder is $789. That is quite a bit cheaper than the similar Silvey swing arm model from Bailey's. The Silvey swing arm appears to be based off of an older Simington model (maybe the 450).
> 
> Simington's phone number is 1-888-247-6702.



Thanks, I'll give em a call....


----------



## madhatte (Apr 30, 2009)

Finally figured out both chisel and square grinds by hand... not worth the time. Send 'em in? Not worth the money. Nobody ever seems to pay any attention to the rakers. I'll just take care of my own chains, thank you very much. Round ground is probably the best cost/time/speed ratio available. I use what works. Not a hotsaw guy. Just need the saw to work, all the time.


----------



## Matildasmate (May 7, 2009)

*Northerntool.com*



olyman said:


> theres a huge thread on here--if your good at using the search, for the northern grinder. for the cash, it cant be beat--aint but a bit short as accurate as the way more expensive ones--after i got mine set--nuts on hand filing---and can file with the best--



Yeah I got one of those , they are fantastic , chinese copy of the italian made oregon . Cheers MM


----------

